# Excel 2007 cells not refreshing



## marygrl2327 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am having problems with Excel 2007 cells not refreshing. When I am updating a spreadsheet, the cell that has the formula will not refresh. I have to click on the cell and hit tab each time for the updated calculation. The same problem occurs when I am using the autofill function. Please help. Thanks!

**Update - I figured out how to correct the autofill error, but I still need to know why my cells containing formulas will not refresh when I update my spreadsheets. Thanks!**


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Click the (Office Button) In excel and choose (Excel options). Under the (formulas) tab there is an option for (workbook) calculation, make sure (automatic) is chosen.


----------



## marygrl2327 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! That fixed it


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Great... glad I could help


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Could you please mark the post as solved via the "thread tools" drop-down list marygrl?


----------

